# Rip In Couch



## dandee (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a good size rip in my couch thanks too the kids, any advise on repair? Thanks


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Vinyl or cloth?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Make the kids sleep outside in a tent?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


> Make the kids sleep outside in a tent?


A good option but then it may be a rip in a tent he has to deal with.


----------



## Little_Country_Gal (Mar 2, 2010)

Yep! To the Tent!

Looks like it's time to re-upholster the couch! Oh! Think of all the cool color you could choose! I'm not sure what yours looks like, but my jack-knife one looks pretty simple. Or if you're not too inclined to do-it-yourself, a local seamstress should be able to do the job. If it's not too bad, you might be able to sew the rip back together. Post a pic if you can. You could also try a couch cover? Some of the micro-fabric ones are pretty stretchy and look OK.


----------

